# $700 Lowe's patio door or $3000 Andersen door?



## epson

*You can get a pretty decent door at either of those places. Besides who is going to see your new *fancy Andersen door in the back yard? But if you up grade to good windows then everybody will notice them.. just make sure that before you order your doors and or windows you have your rough opening correct*…*


----------



## Scuba_Dave

I bought a Pella slider from Lowes
Within 2 years the alum "molding" was pulling awya from the glass


----------



## CoconutPete

epson said:


> *You can get a pretty decent door at either of those places. Besides who is going to see your new *fancy Andersen door in the back yard? But if you up grade to good windows then everybody will notice them.. just make sure that before you order your doors and or windows you have your rough opening correct*…*


I just meant buying an energy efficient door would cost more but be a moot point until the windows were replaced too - wasn't really worried about people seeing it :yes:



Scuba_Dave said:


> I bought a Pella slider from Lowes
> Within 2 years the alum "molding" was pulling awya from the glass


So do would you recommend buying a wooden one? I was eyeballing a few.


----------



## Scuba_Dave

The pella actually has wood on the inside
One reason I wanted it is that the screen is on the inside
The andersens are more $$
My front door is Therma Tru - which I like


----------



## gmhammes

If your going to be doing work to the house for years to come i would put a standard sliding door in. If your rough opening is standard, odds are you can upgrade your door later with minimal work.


----------

